# Lmimc True



## elvin119 (28/6/14)

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MarkK (29/6/14)

lol happens too much!


----------



## crack2483 (29/6/14)

I get asked as well, tell them I don't need a light for this. "Then how the hell do you smoke that?!"

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MarkK (29/6/14)

then you start the speech, its just glycerine and nicotine, no tar, yea i dont have morning cough any more and food smells. .. 
lol i rattle it off like a machine gun...
I dont understand why they dont notice us pushing buttons to get vape?
Our buttons light up and make clanky metal sounds or you have to hold your hand some weird angle to push the button. Do the general public just see us as weird and try not to stare ? lol

This cartoon is going to flash into my head next time someone asks me for a light and im going to want to give them a nice klap lol!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------

